# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Hadiah buat member milis

## klbid

Saya punya saran buat owner forum ini,
Yaitu pemberian hadiah atau penghargaan buat member yg berjasa dalam forum ini. Tidak berlaku untuk moderator. 
Misalnya :
- member yg memberikan donasi terbesar sepanjang tahun sbg sponsor
- member yg memberikan donasi terbesar sepanjang tahun sbg fee lelang
- member yg melakukan pembelian terbesar sepanjang tahun
- member yg melakukan penjualan terbesar sepanjang tahun
- member yg memberikan informasi dan pencerahan terbaik
- dll

Bagaimana ?

----------


## setia_budi

> Saya punya saran buat owner forum ini,
> Yaitu pemberian hadiah atau penghargaan buat member yg berjasa dalam forum ini. Tidak berlaku untuk moderator. 
> Misalnya :
> - member yg memberikan donasi terbesar sepanjang tahun sbg sponsor
> - member yg memberikan donasi terbesar sepanjang tahun sbg fee lelang
> - member yg melakukan pembelian terbesar sepanjang tahun
> - member yg melakukan penjualan terbesar sepanjang tahun
> - member yg memberikan informasi dan pencerahan terbaik
> - dll
> ...


duh...dikira om kilbid mau bagi2 hadiah...udah seneng nihhh

----------


## showa

satu lagi deh hadiahnya dari saya satu ekor showa tategoi............, bagi siapa saja yg dapat mengungkapkan jati diri Om Klbid akan mendapat hadiah showa tategoi , dan masukkan di forum ini jati dirinya  lengkap berikut kolam dan isi kolamnya.

ayo siapa yg tertarik silahkan...........gimana om usul saya ini dpt diterima tdk.........?

----------


## Rizal61

hmmmm...    :Peep: 

tategoi showa  :Thumb:

----------


## koilokal

> satu lagi deh hadiahnya dari saya satu ekor showa tategoi............, bagi siapa saja yg dapat mengungkapkan jati diri Om Klbid akan mendapat hadiah showa tategoi , dan masukkan di forum ini jati dirinya  lengkap berikut kolam dan isi kolamnya.
> 
> ayo siapa yg tertarik silahkan...........gimana om usul saya ini dpt diterima tdk.........?


 tampilin photo hadiahnya donk om showa,, gratis ongkir kan?? :Blabla:  :Blabla:

----------


## neutokoi

> satu lagi deh hadiahnya dari saya satu ekor showa tategoi............, bagi siapa saja yg dapat mengungkapkan jati diri Om Klbid akan mendapat hadiah showa tategoi , dan masukkan di forum ini jati dirinya lengkap berikut kolam dan isi kolamnya.
> 
> ayo siapa yg tertarik silahkan...........gimana om usul saya ini dpt diterima tdk.........?


Wah...kalo gitu yg bakal dapat tategoi showa ini yach cuman si om Klbid sendiri dong, om Klbid, ayo cepat provide informasi diatas, dapat showa tategoi dari maha guru showa nih, tunggu apalagi...
Gua tambahin 2 ekor burayak shiromuji reject deh 100% made in Indonesia, tapi ongkos packing dan pengiriman ditanggung penerima yach  :Peace:

----------


## setia_budi

hadiah sayembaranya gw +in "arwana stabilizer" buat pingsanin ikan,ayo ayo.....

----------


## klbid

> Wah...kalo gitu yg bakal dapat tategoi showa ini yach cuman si om Klbid sendiri dong, om Klbid, ayo cepat provide informasi diatas, dapat showa tategoi dari maha guru showa nih, tunggu apalagi...
> Gua tambahin 2 ekor burayak shiromuji reject deh 100% made in Indonesia, tapi ongkos packing dan pengiriman ditanggung penerima yach


dua tawaran gratis dari om rudy showa aja belum sempat diambil... :Dance: 
masak ditambah 1 lagi dari om rudy + 2 ekor burayak... reject lagi...  :Cry:

----------


## klbid

> hadiah sayembaranya gw +in "arwana stabilizer" buat pingsanin ikan,ayo ayo.....


bagaimana kalo nongkrong didepan nhi ?  :Cool2:

----------


## showa

siapa cepat dia dapat ayo siapa duluan nih ........................?

showa tategoinya belum bisa di tangkep sabar ya nanti tak potoin.

----------


## Glenardo

> siapa cepat dia dapat ayo siapa duluan nih ........................?
> 
> showa tategoinya belum bisa di tangkep sabar ya nanti tak potoin.



KUrang seru om, kluarin Shiro F1 Tategoi dari Pondok Koi....Biar kita kita lebih bergairah...

----------


## Rizal61

> KUrang seru om, kluarin Shiro F1 Tategoi dari Pondok Koi....Biar kita kita lebih bergairah...


Waaaah Om Glen... kalau shiro itu, langsung turun kontes HTP tanggal 5 tuuuuh  ::

----------


## klbid

kembali ke lap top....  :Focus:

----------

